# Nip or not?



## Monty (Oct 15, 2013)

Has anyone not nipped their piglets teeth?


----------



## hogg (Sep 19, 2013)

I've never nipped and never had a problem

Sent from my MB886 using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2013)

We do not either ...


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

I've read if you don't it can hurt the sow. You two never noticed it? 

Interesting, I didn't realize people nipped piglets. A little akin to docking ears.


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2013)

My husband and I both agree that Mother Nature knows better than we do ...

We don't clip teeth or cut tails. (pigs or sheep)


----------



## hogg (Sep 19, 2013)

I agree with Andi I do clip tails and notch ears but only because the judges at the shows won't consider a pig that hasn't had this done and I sell the majority of my pigs to kids for shows. I would rather not it's a outdated practice but that s what the judges want.

Sent from my MB886 using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

What's the point of clipping ears and tails?


----------



## hogg (Sep 19, 2013)

Clipping the tails is supposed to keep other pigs from chewing on them I guess in supper confined housing this is a problem mine are on pasture though. Notching the ears is done for identification right ear is the litter; left ear is the individual. Its a fairly complex system of numbering though and I have had to show several judges and ag teachers how to read them but they still insist it be done even though they can't read them plastic ear tags make this system illogical.

Sent from my MB886 using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

So ears are like chickens feet? Interesting. Do you have a chart of graph showing the different ways of marking?


----------



## hogg (Sep 19, 2013)

Google pig ear notch chart

Sent from my MB886 using Pig Forum mobile app


----------

